
Which movie is going to rule the box office this holiday season? - fliqai
https://fliq.ai/blog/movie-trailer-tracking-2017-end-of-year/
======
etcet
I think it's going to be the Last Jedi. It might just be because I'm older but
I feel that Snyder's DC films don't hit any emotional notes and the action is
over the top but still somehow flat. They just don't resonate with me or my
friends group.

------
simonblack
I predict it will be a remake, or a prequel, or a sequel, or a teenage-comic
spinoff.

In other words, a frothy flick that is meaningless except as a source of
teenage-male cash.

------
jmiller099
Hollywood sex offenders, who will give their earned currency to support this?
congratulations.

